# Dual exhaust 95 altima???



## niceguy1587 (Jun 25, 2005)

I've seen people with dual exhausts on these type altima's, like the exhausts on camaro's. Where do u get them or how do you get them? Do you have to combine the single exhaust system dually with another if you want an exhaust on both sides? I'm just curious on how you would get one??.....


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

you'd probly have to split the pipe off of your cat and then run the 2 to the back. i'd be a lot of work and custom fab. i've never seen a kit that allows you to do that.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

I've seen plenty altima's with that, so it obviously shouldnt be that much work. you may wanna check around on sites maybe they have universal ones...if i can remember i think nopi had it on their site in the 93-97 altima section


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

if you buy 2 universal mufflers take it to an exhaust shop and have them put a y adapter in the back and run a pipe sideways then a decent bend and there you have 2 mufflers. i have to get my cat-back modified cuz i bought a rear bumper that has 2 openings on it for dual exhaust.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> if you buy 2 universal mufflers take it to an exhaust shop and have them put a y adapter in the back and run a pipe sideways then a decent bend and there you have 2 mufflers. i have to get my cat-back modified cuz i bought a rear bumper that has 2 openings on it for dual exhaust.


^^ hes pretty much got it right. it wont be a true dual exhaust, it will branch off from the rear section about where it bolts on to the center section. theres really no room underneath to start it earlier.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

but how many import 4 cyl have tru dual exhaust???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

mrnoname said:


> but how many import 4 cyl have tru dual exhaust???




Ummm it's impossible... You only have one bank on the engine... You could possibly set up a Maniold to go to 4-2 but it wouldn't help a bit...


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

asleepz said:


> Ummm it's impossible... You only have one bank on the engine... You could possibly set up a Maniold to go to 4-2 but it wouldn't help a bit...


good call.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> but how many import 4 cyl have tru dual exhaust???


well since the question is so open... lots of motorcycles have duals, singles and quad exhaust and it works for them. i think that the reason its not done on cars is because theres no benefit, i think its not done because theres no room.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I mean yeah you could have a 4 to 4 manifold and run quad exhuast, but do you think you'll ever have enough air coming in and out of the engine to make it worth while? Nope!


----------



## niceguy1587 (Jun 25, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Well I mean yeah you could have a 4 to 4 manifold and run quad exhuast, but do you think you'll ever have enough air coming in and out of the engine to make it worth while? Nope!




Then what would be the point of shops making the EVO3 Style body kit, which has two slots for an exhaust on its bumper. There's gotta be a legitimate way that would make it worth while and have it make sense. hmmm...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

asleepz said:


> Well I mean yeah you could have a 4 to 4 manifold and run quad exhuast, but do you think you'll ever have enough air coming in and out of the engine to make it worth while? Nope!


thats not a true statement. its not about how much air you push in and out, its _how_ you do it. you hear lots of talk about backpressure and mandrel bends and crushed bends and things like that, but how many people actually understand it all? if you dont think 4 (or 6 or 8) ports with 4 (or 6 or 8)exhaust pipes doesnt work, then why do you see high hp apps using them? this could go way off topic and thats not my intention... on our particular application, its not feasible, no. but dont think it doesnt apply anywhere else.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

niceguy1587 said:


> Then what would be the point of shops making the EVO3 Style body kit, which has two slots for an exhaust on its bumper. There's gotta be a legitimate way that would make it worth while and have it make sense. hmmm...



thats the rear bumper i have and the easiest way to go about it is just to have a Y put in and be done with it. thats what a guy i know did with his sunfire.


----------



## niceguy1587 (Jun 25, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> thats the rear bumper i have and the easiest way to go about it is just to have a Y put in and be done with it. thats what a guy i know did with his sunfire.



Do you know where I could possibly get one of those? Is it universal or just specifically made for the car?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

In his case it most likely not going to help him a bit... That's what it comes down to. I'm not talking about a NHRA top fuel engine running on straight headers (2) 4-4


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

they are universal. autozone or advance should have them. or just take it to a muffler shop and they will have them and be able to run the pipe and put hangers for the new muffler.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

asleepz said:


> In his case it most likely not going to help him a bit... That's what it comes down to. I'm not talking about a NHRA top fuel engine running on straight headers (2) 4-4


youre right and thats why i said what i said.


----------



## niceguy1587 (Jun 25, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> they are universal. autozone or advance should have them. or just take it to a muffler shop and they will have them and be able to run the pipe and put hangers for the new muffler.



Advanced Auto Parts???


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

niceguy1587 said:


> Advanced Auto Parts???



yeah. it would be best just to have a mufflet shop do it.


----------

